# BMQ Living Space?



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

BMQ Living Space?  Can anyone tell me what it is like.

I have heard Three different people tell me three completely different things.

1- we all sleep in a big barracks with a single cot and a nightstand

2- we have our own littel cubicals that resemble a temp office space with 6 foot temp walls all located in a larger barracks.

3- we have our own room altogether, one very small cot, a nightstand, and a closet.  5' across and 8' deep and no windows.

Ohh someone help with this one.

Also are you allowed to bring a clock/radio into your living space?


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

What I've heard is that ou share a room with one other person you have a closet and a cot not sure about the nightstand. Yes you can bring a alarm clock but don't bring some fancy one that could be stolen a basic alarm clock is good enough.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sundborg (7 Apr 2005)

Reg force you are asking?

If so, you will have your own little cubical about (5 ft. high walls) set up with a single bed and your own closet.  You will have a desk, lamp and fan. You will also have a nice window looking over Quebec.  All these cubicals are arranged side by side in a big rectangular formation around the bathroom facilities and washer and dryer area.  There isn't much to it bust it's better than a cot in a tent.


----------



## chrisf (7 Apr 2005)

As for the res situation, it differs depending on the course.


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

Thanks guys.  Still seems to be a lot of conjecture here.  I guess I will find out in 2 days.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Apr 2005)

UMMM no conjecture dude, REG Force =Individual Cubicle with bed, window, desk attached to closet with 5' walls (and TREX sized dust bunnies) RES Force = Big square room with sleeping bag and cot OR Tent city, big rectangle tent with sleeping bag and cot (and black bears and skunks and racoons) Enjoy


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Apr 2005)

Some of the confusion probably comes from the fact recruit courses have been run in several different places over the last few years, and the nature of the accommodations depends on what space is being used on whatever base is hosting the course.

Sundborg has described the barracks at St.-Jean, Quebec, which is the usual place for recruit training.  If you're going anywhere else, your mileage may vary (but regardless, it will be perhaps the cleanest place you've ever slept in your life!)


----------



## Jason Bourne (8 Apr 2005)

If any of you guys go to Meaford this summer its tent city for you....hehehe and the racoons are huge and hungry

Jason


----------



## Meridian (8 Apr 2005)

*sigh*.

The big barracks room is a possibility, im told, for some reserve courses.
I wouldn't know, never been on a reserve course, but Farnham had similar facilities.

The two last ones are the two types of places you may find yourself in St Jean at CFLRS (in the "Mega").

Green sector (Recruit sector) in the Mega is all "cubicles", from what I understand, to be honest I never had a reason to be up there, but this is how it was described to me and it is what the videos show.

Blue sector is where all the Officers and DS stay (unless this has changed - I doubt it) as well as where the OCdts on course stay.  They are all modularized rooms...  ranging from 6 to 9 rooms per Mod if I remember correctly.  They include a full closet, bed, drawer under bed, desk with drawers, and a door that is only allowed to be closed when you are changing (ie must be open throughout the night).

Still, the ability to avoid those who snore on course, is a big plus for going for officer.


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

Sorry about that I should have been a bit more clear here.

I am going Reg Force and I am heading off for St. Jean on Sunday the 10th.


----------



## Clipse (8 Apr 2005)

Sorry to steal the thread here a little, but do any of you know what the BMQ course number means? I am 0199, and most people I know are 0198...I asked my recruiter and he said it has to do with different times the course starts and stuff like that...but I dont understand it because most people that have the different number from mine are leaving and starting on the same day as me. Does anyone know anything to be more clear on this? 

Thanks


----------



## Big Foot (8 Apr 2005)

Its quite simple. If you are in 0199, and the other people you know who are leaving at the same time as you are in 0198, you are in two different platoons.


----------



## kincanucks (8 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> UMMM no conjecture dude, REG Force =Individual Cubicle with bed, window, desk attached to closet with 5' walls (and TREX sized dust bunnies) RES Force = Big square room with sleeping bag and cot OR Tent city, big rectangle tent with sleeping bag and cot (and black bears and skunks and racoons) Enjoy



Ahhh. Sarcasm.  ;D


----------



## Clipse (8 Apr 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Its quite simple. If you are in 0199, and the other people you know who are leaving at the same time as you are in 0198, you are in two different platoons.



Ah that sucks lol, thanks for the info.


----------



## Meridian (8 Apr 2005)

Bull_STR said:
			
		

> Sorry about that I should have been a bit more clear here.
> 
> I am going Reg Force and I am heading off for St. Jean on Sunday the 10th.





You may want to continue to be more specific and identify whether you are going Regular Force NCM or DEO.    
But since I dont think there is an IAP course starting right now (from what Ive read around here, could be wrong) I'll assume you are talking about NCM.

Thus read my explanation (and Island Rhynos) for the cubicle thingies.
Either way, the 'dust factory' across the street will definitely make your DS happy (or unhappy) campers   (You'll see when you get there)



On a positive note, NCM's actually have less square footage to clean, Im told, than the OCdts.....   some have argued that it sucks for NCM's because there is more common space you get nailed for, but OCdts still get nailed when one of the individual rooms sucks, even if its not their own....  its all about the teamwork anyway


----------



## aspiring_recruit (8 Apr 2005)

Hows the living in Chilliwack these days? 

Pte


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Ahhh. Sarcasm.   ;D



I'm practicing, some day I too may be a recruiter Jedi Master  ;D


----------



## MysticLies (16 May 2005)

sorry but I couldn't find the answer to the question bellow, so i am hoping someone her might answer it for me.

but how are the BMQ living Space, for the Reserve Force in Borden Ontario. I applied to the Navy as an NCM (Reserve Force).


----------

